# Adrien Rabiot



## Shevchenko (8 Febbraio 2016)

Centrocampista mancino Francesce (classe 1995) in forza al PSG. 
Per me è un grandissimo talento. E' lento, ma ha molta tecnica e forza fisica. Sono sicuro che diventerà un grandissimo.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Centrocampista mancino Francesce (classe 1995) in forza al PSG.
> Per me è un grandissimo talento. E' lento, ma ha molta tecnica e forza fisica. Sono sicuro che diventerà un grandissimo.



Lo stai seguendo ultimamente? Era partito bene, poi sembrava essere calato. Ora com'è?


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Lento non è assolutamente, per la stazza è rapido e agile. Può diventare un ottimo giocatore e forse di più, solo il tempo potrà dirlo. Ieri però ha fatto ridere i polli perdendo continuamente palla a centrocampo quando veniva pressato.


----------



## Baggio (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ho sempre pensato che il club perfetto per lui è il Barcellona, ce lo vedo bene


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi piace, non spicca in nulla.


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che il club perfetto per lui è il Barcellona, ce lo vedo bene


sono d'accordo.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2016)

Io mi sono sempre chiesto cos'abbia di eccezionale per esser cosi stimato. Detto questo è un giovane ampiamente di categoria superiore rispetto a quello che esce dal nostro vivaio, penso al suo coetaneo Cristante che veniva messo sullo stesso piano.

Lo vorrei al Milan? Giusto se non arrivasse di meglio e di meglio, in giro, ce n'è.


----------



## Torros (9 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre chiesto cos'abbia di eccezionale per esser cosi stimato. Detto questo è un giovane ampiamente di categoria superiore rispetto a quello che esce dal nostro vivaio, penso al suo coetaneo Cristante che veniva messo sullo stesso piano.
> 
> Lo vorrei al Milan? Giusto se non arrivasse di meglio e di meglio, in giro, ce n'è.



Ha un ottima tecnica, ottimo piede, è agile e rapido per la stazza. Poi non diventerà Xabi Alonso, ma se mi mette d'impegno e continua a progredire può arrivare ai livelli di Motta o Busquets.


----------



## Il Genio (9 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace, non spicca in nulla.



.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ha un ottima tecnica, ottimo piede, è agile e rapido per la stazza. Poi non diventerà Xabi Alonso, ma se mi mette d'impegno e continua a progredire può arrivare ai livelli di Motta o Busquets.



Per me con Motta e Busquets come caratteristiche c'entra poco e nulla. Mi pare la classica mezz'ala che ama molto buttarsi in avanti, gli altri due sono centrocampisti di equilibrio, di posizione.


----------



## Torros (9 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me con Motta e Busquets come caratteristiche c'entra poco e nulla. Mi pare la classica mezz'ala che ama molto buttarsi in avanti, gli altri due sono centrocampisti di equilibrio, di posizione.



Rabiot può giocare anche in quel ruolo, il Psg non ha comparato in estate, perché vogliono che sia lui a prendere il posto di Motta secondo me, poi Rabiot è molto più mobile anche se meno forte fisicamente e può giocare anche da mezzala. 
E cmq tutt'altro che lento.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lo stai seguendo ultimamente? Era partito bene, poi sembrava essere calato. Ora com'è?



Secondo me si sta riprendendo, ma non ho ancora fatto il salto di qualità. Ma potrebbe comunque già farlo questa stagione. A me piace parecchio, il talento è cristallino. Spero solo che regga mentalmente e che si sbatta veramente per diventare qualcuno.


----------



## Torros (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ha segnato oggi, ha superato due avversari in accelerazione(non è assolutamente lento), ha scaricato su Maxwell, si è inserito e ha segnato.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ha segnato oggi, ha superato due avversari in accelerazione(non è assolutamente lento), ha scaricato su Maxwell, si è inserito e ha segnato.



Commentando l'azione descrivi perfettamente perchè non ero d'accordo con te sul paragonarlo a Busquets e Motta. Ad oggi a Rabiot piace da matti buttarsi in avanti ed ha le doti per farlo, non lo vedo assolutamente a star li dietro in posizione come gli altri due da te citati, che sono appunto centrocampisti di equilibrio e posizione. Un domani chissà, può essere abbassi il suo raggio d'azione.


----------



## Torros (11 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Commentando l'azione descrivi perfettamente perchè non ero d'accordo con te sul paragonarlo a Busquets e Motta. Ad oggi a Rabiot piace da matti buttarsi in avanti ed ha le doti per farlo, non lo vedo assolutamente a star li dietro in posizione come gli altri due da te citati, che sono appunto centrocampisti di equilibrio e posizione. Un domani chissà, può essere abbassi il suo raggio d'azione.



Era per dimostrare che non è lento. Ma ha giocato spesso anche davanti alla difesa, e per me è quello lo scopo di Blanc in futuro.


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Era per dimostrare che non è lento. Ma ha giocato spesso anche davanti alla difesa, e per me è quello lo scopo di Blanc in futuro.



Io non ho mai detto che è lento...


----------



## Torros (14 Febbraio 2016)

giocherà lui contro il Chelsea perché Verratti è rotto. Boh contro il Real ha giocato bene, ma ho notato che contro squadre aggressive fa fatica, anche perché è un longilineo, non ha il baricentro basso come Verratti che anche se viene pressato in 3 ne esce sempre palla al piede(mostruoso). Si sentirà la mancanza di Verratti per il Psg, alla fine se non c'è lui o Pastore a centrocampo non crea nessuno, anche perché Motta ultimamente lo vedo in calo. 

Non credo che sarà facile per i parigini, potrebbero anche non passare, il Chelsea è sempre il Chelsea e non è una squadra nuova a sorprese di questo tipo.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ha fatto una partita assurda, da fuoriclasse vero.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una partita assurda, da fuoriclasse vero.



Eh si...dall'anno scorso è migliorato molto...e secondo me lo può fare ancora!


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2017)

Su di lui devo fare mea culpa, pensavo fosse un tantino sopravvalutato, invece è cresciuto tantissimo.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2017)

Dio mio che partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2017)

E c'era pure chi lo schifava quando ci veniva accostato...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera monumentale


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Enorme!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

E' bellissimo leggere i primi commenti, in cui lo elogiano solo l'autore del topic e Torros e vedere quanta è cambiata l'opinione di tutti. Questi topic sono favolosi per questo motivo. Questa non è una critica verso gli utenti, ma è un complimento al ragazzo. Nel giro di 1 anno è riuscito a mettere tutti d'accordo. E' il modo giusto di crescere! Di strada ne avrà sicuramente ancora da fare, ma è sulla strada giusta.


----------

